# Looking for some supervision



## Bongofury

I have waiting in my cart at Amazon a cloning dome with heating pad and top vents, Clonex cloning gel and a 50 pak of rapid rooter. Is this a good choice for cloning?

I have been reading of all the methods and utensils that are available and I decided on the above. Seems an easy way to start cloning.

Also, I have 2 plants outdoors. Can I take clones from those? I already lollypopped them if that means anything. 

Yes I am planning my next grow. I wanna try cloning.


----------



## Grower13

What's the temps in your grow area.......... I've never used a heating pad........ post us a link to it....... sure you can clone from plants growing outdoors........ a good cloning gel will help........ although I've gotten good results using a jiffy pucks and 2 liter coke bottle......... don't stress over cloning....... it ain't rocket science.


----------



## kaotik

:yeahthat:

slight overkill IMO
i also never found need for a heating pad (actually when i first started, i tried one and had horrible success rates)

and dang near any old dome will work (i like the supermarket cake ones; a treat and a dome  )  not big on venting, opening, or misting myself.
just cut em, dip em in hormone, plant. then under the dome and left alone till rooted.

yes, you can clone off outdoor plants.. just be weary of bringing pests in  (might be wise to give em a little spray day or two before)

good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

WooHoo! Cloning is a great skill to learn.  Different people have different luck with different mediums and methods--you will need to find your own.  Unlike Grower13, I find Jiffy pucks very hard to clone in.  Ditto rockwool.   I like just sticking the cuts into dirt or rapid rooters--works best for me.  Each person has to find the medium and method that works for them.

Can you link the products that you have sitting in your cart and it will help us.  I would get the tray thing that you can get with the rapid rooters, not just the RRs themselves.  I think the tray has 72 cells.  I just cut them apart into smaller units--depending on how many cuts I want to take.  Most of them are cut so I have 6 cells.

Like the others, I feel that you will probably not need a heating pad at all.  I do use a dome, because it is very arid where I live.  But kaotic said, you can use almost anything.  And you can take them from outdoors.  I would not spray them however--that can be stressful to the plant.  I would examine them carefully and sequester them from the other plants until you determine they are pest-free.  Where are you going to do your clones?

Cloning is just a great thing to learn and gives you the ability to keep your favorite phenos alive.  I am so pleased to see you getting into cloning.  And with having outdoor plants, you should have plenty of cuts to experiment with as you are learning.


----------



## kaotik

sorry, to elaborate; i meant to spray the donor plant a few days before taking the cutting off it. just as extra precaution to knock the bugs back *if bringing the plant indoors.
thrips are horrid here  

you don't think this is wise eh THG? *i was thinking about doing this myself this season.
usually the outdoors stays out, but i might pop a few new things for indoor, while utilizing the OD space


----------



## Bongofury

Hello everyone. This is the product.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-CK64060-House-Heat-Included/dp/B0006VK68E/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1434296647&sr=8-1&keywords=Hydrofarm+CK64060+Hot+House%2C+Heat+Mat+Included[/ame]

I plan to use my 2x4 tent under t5's. Great advice THG. Thanks.


----------



## Dman1234

After my clonning dropped from 90% to about 30%  recently i decided to go back to my old style of cloning,  I found these at a local dollar store, 3 for 2 bucks i think.  add soil, wet it good, dip the clone in gel and stick it in the dirt. Close the dome. Im 9 for 9 since going back to my old ways.

View attachment 20150524_113146.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I gotta go to the dollar store. Stat. thanks Dman.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You know, I think I would get something else.  You are not going to be cloning 72 at once.  Sometimes space is at a real premium.  I would get something like this  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Rapid-Rooter-plugs/dp/B000I63VSE/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1434308916&sr=1-2&keywords=rapid+rooters[/ame]  Cut the cells into sizes you like and use something like kaotic mentioned--cake cakes that come with domes,  dollar store containers or something like that for a humidity dome.  Or check your dollar store and see if you can find things like Dman found.  Get the cloning gel.  

Dman, I want some of those.  Do they have any kind of brand name on them or anything?  If I was sure I could find them, I would drive to a dollar store, but they are a ways away.  Just might have to make a run to check them out anyway....


----------



## vostok

if I had plants outside right now, I hope they would be vegging, if so I'd lightly sandpaper the bark at where I'd cut the clone ..add a scoop of potting mix and some kitchen foil to seal and make a simple poultice, come back in 7-14 days, see the roots sticking out? and snip the clone off, to a prepared bucket, it certainly saves on waiting on luck or immersing yourself in 'retail therapy' for kicks  ....lol
household honey has more of the hormones required than clonex etc, dome can be a plastic trash bag, red is best but blue or clear is good, and taping a rapid rooter to the plant stem I've done with great ease before..

good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have tried vostok's mthod before and didn't have it work for me, but if you have outdoor plants, give it a try.....but I would take cuts, too and root them the "old fashioned" way.  Try a lot of different methods.  There will be some that work better for you than others.


----------



## Bongofury

Dman1234 said:


> After my clonning dropped from 90% to about 30%  recently i decided to go back to my old style of cloning,  I found these at a local dollar store, 3 for 2 bucks i think.  add soil, wet it good, dip the clone in gel and stick it in the dirt. Close the dome. Im 9 for 9 since going back to my old ways.
> 
> View attachment 227520



Thanks Dman. I have 5 or 6 dollar stores within 5 or 6 miles of me. I like those. Cheap and easy.

Thanks for the advise everyone. I appreciate it. 

I bought some organic rooting gel at the plant store today. I'm almost ready. 

I'll report back with what I get.


----------



## Bongofury

I bought this. Looked everywhere today, Walmart, Dollar stores. Nothing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grow-Box-Cl...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce0a74963


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I like that smaller one better than the one you originally linked.  I think you will too.

I also went to several dollar stores and did not find the cool things D-man found.

I am at my sis's so will gather some willow to make some cloning solution up.


----------



## Dman1234

Well im in Canada and im sure dollar stores stock very different things in different regions also these just appeared in May for the first time this year that I noticed. Here they are nothing that special but good space savers and a vent make them very handy for me, and they have worked great so far.

View attachment 20150617_130957.jpg


View attachment 20150617_131202.jpg


----------



## vostok

I'm not in Canada or the great USA, but a pinch of common sense indicates, 
cut a plastic coke bottle in half and place on top of your 4 inch pot, or a used pantry pottle is just as good .....even free! ...save the planet, can start here?


ps. others more sanctioned than me(lol) wouldn't hesitate to wrap some saran or lunch wrap over the tops ...lol


----------



## Bongofury

vostok said:


> I'm not in Canada or the great USA, but a pinch of common sense indicates,
> cut a plastic coke bottle in half and place on top of your 4 inch pot, or a used pantry pottle is just as good .....even free! ...save the planet, can start here?




Thanks vostic, but I drink Pepsi not Coke. lol Thanks for the good idea man.

Thanks for the pic dman. I'll google them.

THG, I read that somewhere in here about the willow trees and making cloning solution. Great idea.


----------



## Dman1234

vostok said:


> I'm not in Canada or the great USA, but a pinch of common sense indicates,
> cut a plastic coke bottle in half and place on top of your 4 inch pot, or a used pantry pottle is just as good .....even free! ...save the planet, can start here?
> 
> 
> ps. others more sanctioned than me(lol) wouldn't hesitate to wrap some saran or lunch wrap over the tops ...lol



There just convienient, and at 3 for 2 bucks there cheaper than 2L pop bottles, but that wasnt the point.


----------



## Bongofury

I searched for an hour and could not find them.


----------



## Canna-Bliss

I use happy frog, red beer cup on bottom, you can find small clear solo's. About .25 the size, one peice of tape and you have a lid! Matches up perfect! Cut and stick at a 45 deg, i like to split as well, but yeah. I dont trim my leaves or anything. Maybe not the best way, but works for me.


----------



## vostok

One method I don't recommend, is my favorite of just putting the pot in a plastic shopping bag, and leaving it at the top of the fridge nice and warm..only to be tossed out as trash later by she


----------



## Bongofury

the rain water i use has a ph of 7. Should i ph it down using rapid rooters?


----------



## vostok

how do you use rooters to lower your ph, avoid the rain and use quality store water


----------



## Locked

I use 2 litter soda bottles. Have been doing it this way for a while now and have had 100 percent success rate.  

View attachment 20150616_132938.jpg


View attachment 20150616_133022.jpg


View attachment 20150616_133228.jpg


View attachment 20150616_133245.jpg


View attachment 20150616_133327.jpg


View attachment 20150616_133853.jpg


----------



## Locked

Bongofury said:


> the rain water i use has a ph of 7. Should i ph it down using rapid rooters?



If you are not feeding a plant yet you don't need to get the PH perfect. 7 will do until you start feeding. Then you need to get the PH between 6.3-6.8.  I always PH everything once i start feeding to 6.5.  jmo


----------



## Dman1234

As mentioned ph is for nute uptake, if you are not feeding yet it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Bongofury

Thank you. Great idea Hampster.


----------



## vostok

vostok said:


> I'm not in Canada or the great USA, but a pinch of common sense indicates,
> cut a plastic coke bottle in half and place on top of your 4 inch pot, or a used pantry pottle is just as good .....even free! ...save the planet, can start here?
> 
> 
> ps. others more sanctioned than me(lol) wouldn't hesitate to wrap some saran or lunch wrap over the tops ...lol



*^^^ Exactly:*


----------



## kaotik

Hamster Lewis said:


> I use 2 litter soda bottles. Have been doing it this way for a while now and have had 100 percent success rate.


man that must be a PITA to transplant from though eh?
you cut em out or what?


----------



## vostok

kaotik said:


> man that must be a PITA to transplant from though eh?
> you cut em out or what?


Good Point man! ..yeah I cut my babes out ...back to trashing the world again,
but it was sweet trying to save it ...lol


----------



## Locked

kaotik said:


> man that must be a PITA to transplant from though eh?
> you cut em out or what?



No it is quite easy for me. I take scissors and cut down the side of the plastic in 4 different spots. Then i just peel back the plastic and release my clone soil and all. It is quite easy and since I am a regular Soda drinker I have plenty of replacement containers.    I don't see myself doing it any other way now...it is that easy and my success rate is perfect.


----------



## Bongofury

Hamster, do you leave the lid off?


----------



## Locked

Bongofury said:


> Hamster, do you leave the lid off?



I keep the lid on for about 3 days and then take it off for an hour or 2 while checking to see if they wilt. If they wilt I use a spray bottle of water to mist the top and then put it back on for a day and try again. Once they can go without wilting with no dome I water them every couple days while checking for roots daily.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Bongofury

Hamster Lewis said:


> I keep the lid on for about 3 days and then take it off for an hour or 2 while checking to see if they wilt. If they wilt I use a spray bottle of water to mist the top and then put it back on for a day and try again. Once they can go without wilting with no dome I water them every couple days while checking for roots daily.  Hope that helps.



Yes it helps very much. Thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I like that idea a lot Hamster.  I am not much of a soda drinker anymore, but I do get water in 1 liter bottles.  I think they will be big enough.  It is arid here, so I do need domes.


----------



## Bongofury

My cloner arrived today. I like it. I sterilized my tools and went to work. I took 7 THC bomb clones from 1 plant and 5 from the other THC bomb.

2 of the cut offs from the bottom were big enough to try and clone so I did. What the heck. I took the top off each plant. 

See you in a week.


----------



## Bongofury

Here is a little more on what I did. I used Jungle juice organic rooting gel, rapid rooters, water. The rooting gel was more like thick liquid so i mixed a couple drops of it with the water I used. Shook it up real good and poured it in the tray. Dipped the clones in the gel and planted them in the rapid rooters.

Put the trays with clones into the tray with 1/4" of treated  water. Misted the clones real good with regular water, misted the dome.  Opened both vents 1/2 way. They are under floro's set high in the tent. Any suggestion's?

More or less water in the tray?


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I like that idea a lot Hamster.  I am not much of a soda drinker anymore, but I do get water in 1 liter bottles.  I think they will be big enough.  It is arid here, so I do need domes.



Yeah it does the job nicely.


----------



## Bongofury

The clones are all standing up except for 1 is laying to its side. Looking good so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kraven

sounds awfully wet bong, can you post a pic please.


----------



## Bongofury

Kravenhead said:


> sounds awfully wet bong, can you post a pic please.



Yes I will Kraven. Give me a couple. They were looking pretty good couple hours ago .


----------



## Bongofury

Mebeafarmer said:


> can we see them?
> 
> 
> thanks



Yes you can Mebeafarmer. Welcome back. I also included a shot of my current THC bomb grow. Thanks for stopping by my thread.


----------



## Bongofury

still standing straight today. fingers crossed.


----------



## Kraven

Yea everything is looking good so far, I'm not the worlds greatest cloner myself, it does seem a bit wet to me but maybe they will root, there is really not a wrong way to clone as long as it works for you. Green mojo bro.


----------



## Bongofury

Kravenhead said:


> Yea everything is looking good so far, I'm not the worlds greatest cloner myself, it does seem a bit wet to me but maybe they will root, there is really not a wrong way to clone as long as it works for you. Green mojo bro.



They are wet for sure Kraven. I'm going to keep things the same for now. Seems to be working for me so far. Thanks for stopping by bro.


----------



## Bongofury

They are still looking good a few hours later. lol I'm obsessed.


----------



## Rosebud

I resemble that remark^^^


----------



## Bongofury

:watchplant: The nice thing about these clones is that the THC Bomb strain seems relatively easy to grow and I have 1 grow almost under my belt. I get to grow the same strain again. 

Less nutes this time around. I was feeding them really, really good. Got some nute burn. Learned my lesson well :icon_smile:


----------



## Kraven

Good to get to run a strain a few times, get really dialed in and see just how the genetics hold up....Green mojo bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bongofury

Kravenhead said:


> Good to get to run a strain a few times, get really dialed in and see just how the genetics hold up....Green mojo bro, keep up the good work.



Thanks Kravenhead:farm:


----------



## Bongofury

I think I am drowning these poor clones. 2 drooped over and the leaves are getting a little more yellow every day. I emptied the base tray and I will see how that works.


----------



## Bongofury

I think I will take the dome off too and let it dry up a little. I just hate doing 2 changes at once. The rapid rooters are drenched 1/2 way down.

What would the expert advice be at this point? :confused2:


----------



## Bongofury

They look a little better already. I opened the 2 vents all  the way in lieu of taking the lid off.


----------



## Bongofury

Mebeafarmer said:


> glad they are looking better man!
> 
> There are seldom times where 'standing' water in trays or pot bottoms is a good thing!
> 
> To healthy clones....



thanks Mebeafarmer. Thats what I needed to hear. 

I would like to keep this THC bomb strain going. The ones in flower are doing nicely. Would be cool to grow them again and do better the next time.


----------



## Bongofury

Both of the outdoor plants turned hermie. That means my clones are kapoot. Bummer.


----------

